
Say Hello to the New WordPress Editor - gmays
https://wordpress.org/gutenberg/
======
benbristow
I enjoy how the article is actually displayed using the editor. No better way
of showing technology by showing it actually working!

------
nailer
I'm really enjoying these minimal editors - Ghost has a great one too. It's so
weird firing up something like Word (or Openoffice) and it's a shotgun blast
of distracting icons. It seems like the old apps are more about editing and
tweaking than creating. And I know they can never change since people get
really angry when Word changes.

